
Has Apple just made iPhones illegal in the financial industry? - dodders
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2016/02/20/has-apple-made-iphones-illegal-in-the-financial-industry/
======
DerekL
Good point. But the solution isn't to ask Apple to break into the phone.
Instead, when you set up an iPhone, it should be possible to set up a passcode
separate from the user's passcode.

I was wondering about this. I was thinking about the case where there's some
important business data that's only on the phone and not yet backed up
elsewhere, and the employee can't or won't remember his personal passcode.

